# Still a few left.



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

Have this Quart of dried morels left. I started with about 5 quarts after the 2020 season.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

I have 13" of snow in my yard from the last 3 days, and for some reason it made me start thinking of morels. lol


----------



## River Birch Run (Mar 29, 2020)

LOL I have about 8 to 12 inches as well here in north central OH. Calling for another 4 to 6 mon and tues. Last season I made the slurry and dump it out all over my back yard, wooded area. I caught myself yesterday walking over checking out the area's I dumped it. Don't know what I thought I would see LOL, deer are bedding down there though.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

I decided to fry up a few that I had dried last year. Boy they smelled good and needed the taste on this cold winter morning. Tasted just like spring.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

You folks still cooking up morels are killing me. 
My goal this year is to keep some for a day like today, 10 degrees and 12 inches of snow on the way.


----------



## Joe Bucki (Mar 10, 2019)

Pavlov's dog over here in WNC!!!


----------

